# Trump launches another attack on the media, says press are 'dangerous and sick' and can 'cause war'



## McRocket (Aug 5, 2018)

_'President Donald Trump upped the ante in his attacks on the media early Sunday, unleashing a new broadside against journalists as "dangerous and sick," and dividing the electorate.

In a stream of posts on Twitter, the president continued to harangue the press as the "enemy of the people" and said it "can also cause war." It came on the heels of a controversy stoked last week, when Trump revealed that he secretly met with the publisher of the New York Times in an off-the-record discussion.'

Donald J. Trump on Twitter

Trump launches another attack on the media, says press are 'dangerous and sick' and can 'cause war'

_
Jeez...sounds like he is freaking out.

What's next? Asking Trumpbots to physically attack the press?


----------



## McRocket (Aug 5, 2018)

Anthony Scaramucci says Trump's press attacks are bad strategy and 'bad for the country'

_'*Former White House communications director Anthony Scaramucci denounced President Donald Trump's inflammatory claim that the news media "purposely" cause "division" and "distrust."*
Scaramucci says he has expressed concerns directly to the president and other administration staff about the language.


He told host Brian Stelter on CNN's "Reliable Sources" Sunday that more of Trump's people should tell the president they think his attacks on the press are wrong.

"I would encourage people that are in the West Wing, if they think differently than the president, they should speak out," Scaramucci said. "I don't think that this war with the media is something that's going to help him long term."'

Anthony Scaramucci says Trump's press attacks are bad strategy and 'bad for the country'_


----------



## McRocket (Aug 5, 2018)

*Kellyanne Conway: 'I don't believe journalists are the enemy of the people'*

_'White House counselor Kellyanne Conway said Sunday that she does not believe that journalists are the enemy of the people._

_The assertion comes shortly after President Donald Trump, who has made attacks on the media a staple of his presidency, ratcheted up his criticism of members of the Fourth Estate, saying in a tweet on Sunday that the "Fake News" is the "Enemy of the People." Trump added, "They can also cause War! They are very dangerous & sick!"_
_When asked to clarify the President's tweet in an interview on CBS's "Face the Nation," Conway suggested that Trump was referring to "some reporters" who she said "aren't always telling the truth." But she later said, "I don't believe journalists are the enemy of the people."_
_Conway added, however, "I think some journalists are the enemy of the relevant, and the enemy of the news you can use."_

_The President's daughter Ivanka Trump, who serves as a White House senior adviser, made headlines on Thursday when she indicated that she did not agree with her father that the press is the enemy of the American people. "No, I do not feel that the media is the enemy of the people," she said.'_

_Kellyanne Conway: 'I don't believe journalists are the enemy of the people' - CNNPolitics_


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 5, 2018)

McRocket said:


> _'President Donald Trump upped the ante in his attacks on the media early Sunday, unleashing a new broadside against journalists as "dangerous and sick," and dividing the electorate.
> 
> In a stream of posts on Twitter, the president continued to harangue the press as the "enemy of the people" and said it "can also cause war." It came on the heels of a controversy stoked last week, when Trump revealed that he secretly met with the publisher of the New York Times in an off-the-record discussion.'
> 
> ...




We won't attack, but we will defend ourselves.  Vigorously.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 5, 2018)

Trump is the only one who is dangerous and sick; his reckless, irresponsible foreign policy is likely to start a war.

Indeed, Trump’s unwarranted, reprehensible attacks on the press can endanger the safety of journalists abroad.

And Trump’s lie that the press is the ‘enemy of the people’ exhibits his contempt for a free press and the right of the people to know what their government is doing.


----------



## BlackFlag (Aug 5, 2018)

McRocket said:


> _'President Donald Trump upped the ante in his attacks on the media early Sunday, unleashing a new broadside against journalists as "dangerous and sick," and dividing the electorate.
> 
> In a stream of posts on Twitter, the president continued to harangue the press as the "enemy of the people" and said it "can also cause war." It came on the heels of a controversy stoked last week, when Trump revealed that he secretly met with the publisher of the New York Times in an off-the-record discussion.'
> 
> ...


There have been wars over lesser reasons than the likes of Trump.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 5, 2018)

Trump is violating the oath that he promised to uphold and protect the Constitution, when he attacks the press. 
"I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I *will* faithfully execute the *Office of President of the United States*, and *will* to the best of my Ability, preserve, protect and defend the *Constitution of the United States*."
Trump has a habit of attacking the Constitution. And, Little Trumpsters love it. Kinda makes me question not only Trump's patriotism, but also his Little Trumpsters.


----------



## McRocket (Aug 5, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > _'President Donald Trump upped the ante in his attacks on the media early Sunday, unleashing a new broadside against journalists as "dangerous and sick," and dividing the electorate.
> ...



1) What exactly are you defending yourself from? 

2) How EXACTLY would you 'vigorously' defend yourself?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump is the only one who is dangerous and sick; his reckless, irresponsible foreign policy is likely to start a war.
> 
> Indeed, Trump’s unwarranted, reprehensible attacks on the press can endanger the safety of journalists abroad.
> 
> And Trump’s lie that the press is the ‘enemy of the people’ exhibits his contempt for a free press and the right of the people to know what their government is doing.



so whats new> do you realise you actually described there EVERY president we had since 1981?


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 5, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



From lefties who use violence to suppress speech they don't agree with.

I'm 66 so I don't fuck around.  I carry.


----------



## McRocket (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 5, 2018)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump is violating the oath that he promised to uphold and protect the Constitution, when he attacks the press.
> "I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I *will* faithfully execute the *Office of President of the United States*, and *will* to the best of my Ability, preserve, protect and defend the *Constitution of the United States*."
> Trump has a habit of attacking the Constitution. And, Little Trumpsters love it. Kinda makes me question not only Trump's patriotism, but also his Little Trumpsters.



It's not the "free press" though. It's largely Democrat Propaganda.


----------



## McRocket (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## McRocket (Aug 5, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



And how EXACTLY have 'lefties' used 'violence to suppress speech they don't agree with'?


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 5, 2018)

McRocket said:


>



I haven't heard anyone condemning the right of a free press.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 5, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...




It's happened. I'm sure you have seen the incidents.
More will happen, we are just getting warmed up.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 5, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


You carry metamucil....


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 5, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



I don't use any medications.
Not even aspirin.


----------



## McRocket (Aug 5, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



Can you give me one example?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 5, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



Yesterday's "Patriot Prayer" in Portland. Duh.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 5, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is violating the oath that he promised to uphold and protect the Constitution, when he attacks the press.
> ...



So, the press can't call put Trump on his many lies or question Trump's actions?  And what proof has Trump ever offer up to prove the press is "fake news"?
And what proof do you have the press is Democratic propaganda?
I can offer up a link to over 4,000 times Trump has lied/made misleading statements..  This list has never been debunked, by Trump, his aids or his supporters..
Let's see your proof with multiple examples.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 6, 2018)

Trump stopped the free press?

Or are you a bunch of idiots.

My paper came this morning,  so I'm leaning heavily toward the second option.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 6, 2018)

Most of the 'press' is nothing but a left-wing propaganda arm of the DNC.   They are not objective by any means even though they perpetrate that lie constantly.   We saw it with Reagan and we saw it with Bush.   Now we have a President who has called them out and they are squealing like little pigs.   Trump is more representative of We The People because we elected him....No one elected anyone in the press.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 6, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


You mean the INCEL losers who support their comrade who killed two men defending some women from his attack......


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 6, 2018)

McRocket said:


> _'President Donald Trump upped the ante in his attacks on the media early Sunday, unleashing a new broadside against journalists as "dangerous and sick," and dividing the electorate.
> 
> In a stream of posts on Twitter, the president continued to harangue the press as the "enemy of the people" and said it "can also cause war." It came on the heels of a controversy stoked last week, when Trump revealed that he secretly met with the publisher of the New York Times in an off-the-record discussion.'
> 
> ...



Block the filth that are The MSM Presstitutes.


----------



## miketx (Aug 6, 2018)

McRocket said:


> _'President Donald Trump upped the ante in his attacks on the media early Sunday, unleashing a new broadside against journalists as "dangerous and sick," and dividing the electorate.
> 
> In a stream of posts on Twitter, the president continued to harangue the press as the "enemy of the people" and said it "can also cause war." It came on the heels of a controversy stoked last week, when Trump revealed that he secretly met with the publisher of the New York Times in an off-the-record discussion.'
> 
> ...





McRocket said:


> Anthony Scaramucci says Trump's press attacks are bad strategy and 'bad for the country'
> 
> _'*Former White House communications director Anthony Scaramucci denounced President Donald Trump's inflammatory claim that the news media "purposely" cause "division" and "distrust."*
> Scaramucci says he has expressed concerns directly to the president and other administration staff about the language.
> ...





McRocket said:


> *Kellyanne Conway: 'I don't believe journalists are the enemy of the people'*
> 
> _'White House counselor Kellyanne Conway said Sunday that she does not believe that journalists are the enemy of the people._
> 
> ...





C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump is the only one who is dangerous and sick; his reckless, irresponsible foreign policy is likely to start a war.
> 
> Indeed, Trump’s unwarranted, reprehensible attacks on the press can endanger the safety of journalists abroad.
> 
> And Trump’s lie that the press is the ‘enemy of the people’ exhibits his contempt for a free press and the right of the people to know what their government is doing.





BlackFlag said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > _'President Donald Trump upped the ante in his attacks on the media early Sunday, unleashing a new broadside against journalists as "dangerous and sick," and dividing the electorate.
> ...





McRocket said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



And yet the only violence being done is by leftist criminals stirred up by the media and political hate mongers.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 6, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



Unlike most Leftists who cannot get through the day without various Self Medication, be that Anti-Depressants or Weed.


----------



## miketx (Aug 6, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 7, 2018)

Real news is a risk to Trump's domestic tranquility.


----------



## Correll (Aug 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



link please.


----------



## Correll (Aug 7, 2018)

The vile media should be attacked. People should stop giving their words credibility.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 7, 2018)

Correll said:


> The vile media should be attacked. People should stop giving their words credibility.



In censoring Alex Jones, the media has gone full Fascist


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 7, 2018)

Correll said:


> The vile media should be attacked. People should stop giving their words credibility.



Yeah.  Remember when hush money was fake news?   That's so yesterday.

Oh, wait!  It's Trump and his lawyers who have to keep changing their stories.  Never mind.


----------



## Correll (Aug 7, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > The vile media should be attacked. People should stop giving their words credibility.
> ...




Remember when he called all Mexican rapists? That was a vile lie, that vile piece of shit liars are still telling.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 7, 2018)

Remember when Trump denied any knowledge of the statement, supposedly issued by Junior, about the Trump Tower meeting?  It was all fake news!

No longer operative.  Trump's attorney acknowledged in writing that Trump, Sr. did, in fact, dictate the misleading statement.

Yes, absolutely, doubt the media, but never trust Trump.  I mean, only an idiot would.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 7, 2018)

Correll said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 7, 2018)

When Tim Kaine said that Trump called all Mexicans rapists, the media corrected him.


----------



## Correll (Aug 7, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...



Are you fucking serious? Screw you. Look it up yourself.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 7, 2018)

Correll said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yes, a fucking link, you propaganda-sucking moron.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 7, 2018)

Correll said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Having any luck with your strawman, pinhead?


----------



## Correll (Aug 7, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...




I'm not going to link to something we all saw in the media. 


Your pretense you don't remember is laughed at.


----------



## Correll (Aug 7, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...




Ever reader on the site, is laughing at you.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 7, 2018)

Correll said:


> I'm not going to link to something we all saw in the media.
> 
> 
> Your pretense you don't remember is laughed at.



The media does not always report the whole truth.  Lots of people believe what the media says Trump said.   Do you have a link to Trump actually saying that?  If so we can discuss.  Otherwise it's futile to argue hearsay.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 7, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to link to something we all saw in the media.
> ...


You are being too kind in saying the media does not always report the whole truth. A more accurate statement would be the media rarely reports the whole truth and often takes a shred of truth and creates the story they want around it.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 7, 2018)

Correll said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Imagine how they'd laugh if you provided a link.


----------



## Correll (Aug 8, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...




No one would read it, everyone knows. Even you. You are just playing a game.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 8, 2018)

Correll said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Trump didn't say 'all' Mexicans are rapists

That's a link backing my statement regarding Tim Kaine.  The Richmond Times Dispatch/Politifact corrected him.

As to playing a game, you're running a weak bluff.


----------



## Correll (Aug 8, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...





No, I'm just not going to waste the time required to demonstrate what we both know.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 9, 2018)

Correll said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



What we both know from your lack of a link is you're full of bull.  You concocted a claim so you could call the media vile.  How Trumpian.


----------



## Correll (Aug 9, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...



Nope. We both know that what I said it true, and that you are just playing some silly game.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 9, 2018)

Correll said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Which you could end with a link.


----------



## Correll (Aug 9, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...




I'm not going to waste my time, posting a link for something we all know happened, and is still happening. 

YOu are being silly.


----------



## miketx (Aug 9, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Remember when Trump denied any knowledge of the statement, supposedly issued by Junior, about the Trump Tower meeting?  It was all fake news!
> 
> No longer operative.  Trump's attorney acknowledged in writing that Trump, Sr. did, in fact, dictate the misleading statement.
> 
> Yes, absolutely, doubt the media, but never trust Trump.  I mean, only an idiot would.


Link?


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 9, 2018)

miketx said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when Trump denied any knowledge of the statement, supposedly issued by Junior, about the Trump Tower meeting?  It was all fake news!
> ...



Thanks for asking.

White House Acknowledges Trump Helped Craft Son’s Statement

_Trump’s team initially denied the president was personally involved in drafting the statement, but a Washington Post article published Monday evening — citing multiple sources — painted him as its primary author. Trump dictated the statement to Hope Hicks, one of his closest advisers, on Air Force One last month as he returned from a G-20 summit in Europe, according to the Post report.

One of the lawyers helping lead the president’s outside legal team, however, denied Trump played any role in crafting Trump Jr.’s statement.

“I do want to be clear — the president was not involved in the drafting of the statement and did not issue the statement,” Jay Sekulow told NBC News last month. “It came from Donald Trump Jr. … It was, in fact, from him and I believe it was his lawyer was in consultation.”_

In the Trump administration, the truth comes out after vigorous denials
_
"In a January memo to special counsel Robert S. Mueller III, first reported by the New York Times on Saturday, two of Trump’s then-lawyers — including Sekulow — revealed that the president had, in fact, “dictated a short but accurate response” on behalf of Trump Jr."_


----------



## miketx (Aug 9, 2018)

"One of the lawyers said..." lol


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 9, 2018)

miketx said:


> "One of the lawyers said..." lol



Identified as Jay Sekulow in the very next sentence, with a clear quote.

You're not providing much cover for your ally.  He should have quit while he was behind.


----------



## miketx (Aug 9, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > "One of the lawyers said..." lol
> ...


Still, someone said something, and according to you it's proof of something. lol


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 9, 2018)

miketx said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



You asked for a link, and I gave it to you.  Sekulow was identified and quoted.  If you have alternative facts to offer, get busy.


----------



## miketx (Aug 9, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


No, you are the one posting hearsay.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 9, 2018)

miketx said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



I'm the one providing links, gnat.


----------



## miketx (Aug 9, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


Garbage in garbage out, proven fact, troll.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 9, 2018)

miketx said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Here's the GIGO:



Correll said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Correll can't provide a link and you can't accept one.

You cuckoos of a feather stick together, pardon the expression.


----------



## Correll (Aug 9, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...





Expression is pardoned.


You ready to address my example now, or do you still want to play silly games?


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 10, 2018)

Correll said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



In your rush to vilify the media, you talked out your keister and made a claim you can't support.   As much as you'd like to make that my problem, it's not.  You want to man up?  Provide a link.


----------



## Correll (Aug 10, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...





It is not really "vilifying" when everything I say is the truth.


I'm not the one running from the point, with whining about "provide a link for something everyone knows":.


Loser.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 10, 2018)

Correll said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



In what reality does your failure make me a loser?


----------



## Correll (Aug 10, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...




When the task you set me is to waste time demonstrating something everyone knows.


Loser.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 10, 2018)

Correll said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Your wounded ego won't let you admit your mistake.  I understand.


----------



## Correll (Aug 10, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...




LOL!!! My ego is fine.


You are the one afraid to discuss the sky being blue.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 10, 2018)

Correll said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You're willing to waste time calling me a loser, but you're not willing to 'waste time' to prove you weren't lying.  If it's not a  wounded ego, it's outright stupidity.


----------



## miketx (Aug 10, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


Lol! Blame everyone else.


----------



## miketx (Aug 10, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


Regressive liberal ROE


*1. Demand a link or an explanation of the truth they are objecting to. 

2. Promptly reject all explanations as right wing lies. Smoke spin deflect

3. Ignore any facts presented. *

4. Ridicule spelling and typos, punctuation.

5. Attack the person as being juvenile, ie: "are you 12 years old", question their education, intelligence, Age

6. Employ misdirection,

6a. smear people

6b. attack religion 

6c. attack their rationality.

7. Lie, make false assumptions

8. Play race/gender card/misogynist card

9. Play gay/lesbian card

10. Play the Nazi/Fascist/bigot card

11. Make up stuff/So you got nothing? 

12. Deny constantly

13. Reword and repeat

14. Pretending not to understand, playing ignorant/what did I lie about

15. When losing, resort to personal attacks.

16. Russia

17. Fox News/Alex Jones/Brietbart/infowars/Stormfront/Gateway/hannity

18. You can’t read.

19. Trump Trump Trump TrumpTrump Trump


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 10, 2018)

miketx said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Blah-blah, dummy.  If you read the thread, you'll see that correll also asked a poster for a link.  If he could find a link, he would have posted it a long time ago.  

If you want to help him, don't post b.s. about liberals, find a link that supports his claim.


----------



## miketx (Aug 10, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


Thank for immediately proving my lib roe statement.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 10, 2018)

miketx said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



You couldn't find a  link, either?  No surprise there.  

You boys are pitiful.


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 10, 2018)

On my screen, from posting #51 right through #75, it's JM talking to himself.

Seems his interlocutors fall into the "eminently ignorable" category.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 10, 2018)

Olde Europe said:


> On my screen, from posting #51 right through #75, it's JM talking to himself.
> 
> Seems his interlocutors fall into the "eminently ignorable" category.



Jesus, I bet I come off as repetitive then.  Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 10, 2018)

McRocket said:


> _'President Donald Trump upped the ante in his attacks on the media early Sunday, unleashing a new broadside against journalists as "dangerous and sick," and dividing the electorate.
> 
> In a stream of posts on Twitter, the president continued to harangue the press as the "enemy of the people" and said it "can also cause war." It came on the heels of a controversy stoked last week, when Trump revealed that he secretly met with the publisher of the New York Times in an off-the-record discussion.'
> 
> ...


The press can indeed start wars - Spanish-American, and lose wars - Vietnam.


----------



## Olde Europe (Aug 10, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > On my screen, from posting #51 right through #75, it's JM talking to himself.
> ...



Ain't your fault, talking to brick walls, or the equivalent thereof.


----------

